# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Gan latest shippment

## kunner

Hi all! Anyone saw the shippment already??? How's the condition? Pls kindly update. Thanks[: :Smile: ]

----------


## kunner

Hi all! Anyone saw the shippment already??? How's the condition? Pls kindly update. Thanks[: :Smile: ]

----------


## kunner

Hi all! Anyone saw the shippment already??? How's the condition? Pls kindly update. Thanks[: :Smile: ]

----------


## kunner

Hi all! Anyone saw the shippment already??? How's the condition? Pls kindly update. Thanks[: :Smile: ]

----------


## lighter

Are u refering to plecos? If yes, i went last sat and nothing new leh... However those 2 big lizard suckermouths Mkoh was talking about was something worth to see!!!

----------


## akoh

Kun / lighter, Gan's latest shipment ( Tuesday,29th Oct ) are discus- Heckel, Tefe. Plecos-LDA033, L177, L047, L024, L14a, L172b, Snowball Adonis, L134. Check it out this weekend ! Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

Hi Allen! I know the shippment coming is plecos and discus but just wana check out the condition. U going down this weekend????[ :Grin: ] Look look like my hole in my wallet is getting bigger.[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Hi Allen! I know the shippment coming is plecos and discus but just wana check out the condition. U going down this weekend????[] Look look like my hole in my wallet is getting bigger.[] 
> ----------------


Kun, I was there yesterday, condition of Discus ( Tefe and Heckel ) and Plecos ( especially the L177 Iriri and L172b ) looks okay to me !, so how u going during lunch ? . I'm still thinking of either picking up the Altum or Heckel ! well by this weekend I should be able to make up my mind ! [ :Grin: ] . Oh yah ! there are plenty of Sting-rays too ! Catch up with u later !

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

Allen I already got some discus just now.......[ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Allen I already got some discus just now.......[] 
> ----------------


Kun, Tefe or Heckel ? ahh how much ? [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## kunner

both [ :Grin: ] bely exp!!!! 80 buck a pic

----------


## kunner

The pleco is damm impressive especially L047 and L172b. L177 is also in good condition. :Razz:

----------


## GAN AQUARIUM FISH FARM

Here is our shipment:
Pleco: L24, L25, L47, Mango, L177, LDA33, Adonis, L172a, Farlowella and more
Planted species: CArdinal, Altum, Ruby Tetra, Rummy Nose, Harlequinn, Green Neon, Wild Discus (Tefe, HEckel), Checkered Board, Oto, Puffer, Featherfin, Panchax, Whitecloud Minnow, Rainbow, 3 lined pencils etc...
Exotic species: Black Sting Ray (P. Henlei), Tiger Catfish, Pike Cichlids, Long Nose Gar, Pictus, Rockets
Visit us @ 2 Neo Tiew Lane 2 Open daily including Sundays and Deepavali

----------


## Simon

max, u slowly then Allen  :Razz:

----------


## Gary

Hi!How much r u selling the Altum, Ruby Tetra.thanks. :Smile:

----------


## lighter

Looks like its time to go down GANs again! anyone knows how much they're asking for the L25???

----------


## akoh

Altum Big - 60 bucks, small - 35 bucks
Ruby, 1pc - 2.50 , 10pcs - 20 bucks
L25 Small - 100+, big - 200+
Check it out ! 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## elwen

Hi Guys,

New at this. Could someone explain to me what is the difference between Tefe Discus and Heckel Discus ??

----------


## Simon

different subspecies.. go to my webby, i have pics of both

----------


## kwangjw

Hi

What is the small gold metallic color fish that you have next to the Rummy nose tank.

Anthony

----------


## Simon

u referring to my pic? if so, thats the golden tetra

----------


## Gary

Other than gan,any other lfs sell altum?

----------


## msmurf

i saw ben at tiong bahru has 5 at $68 i think on wed.

----------


## Simon

Gary, u can try heinsberg at serangoon north

----------


## Gary

Simon,do u keep altum?
Can i keep with apisto?
heinsberg at serangoon north,that shop with the taiwan lady boss....,last week i was there,i don't see that fish anymore[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## Simon

yes, presently I have 5, previously have 10 
from david.. a really big headach for my discus, 
one got so stressed out. 

to keep altums, u gotta have at least a 2ft high
tank, only then will they grow comfortably. in shorter
tanks, they will get stunted. If u intend to get small/mid ones, 
remember to get at least 5-6, they do school together and do not 
get stress easily

I supposed heinsberg is currently out of stock, but they are the
only ones selling Altums (I mean in large quanities) But the ones
at heinsberg is from Taiwan (Thats what she told me, 3yrs ago when I
bought 6 from her) 

Altums from Gan and heinsberg are different, the wild ones have a
longer dorsal, while the ones from heinsberg is more triangular

both are extremely nice.

----------


## Gary

Thanks simon :Angel:

----------


## urbanjungleman

Simon, Max went to US- that is why the posting was so late. Apologies for any inconvenience caused. Saw 5 pcs of Panaque Suttoni (the dream Pleco) in a USA public aquarium, came back and told Alen. I think he will go there with a hammer to shatter the glass. (also saw a big black stingray with yellow spots-4' in diameter and about 8&amp;quot; thick! Super beauty!!! It makes me want to buy Gan's smaller versions to keep!)

Gary, Gan's Altum comes from Brazil or Colombia- all authentic amazonia origin. They have very high finnage plus filament extension from the dorsal, ventral and caudal fins which looks like antennae. Not to mention about the &amp;quot;kiao kiao&amp;quot; mouth, which looks like pretty girls when they throw tantrums.

Hesinberg's altum came from Taiwan, they have rounder bodies, but comparatively, finnage are not so nice. Also, they are much more expensive over there. In short, Gan's altum is better.Regarding keeping, I kept 7 pcs (all Gan's) and they proved to be very hardy indeed (although many keepers will not agree with me on this point), fed them on bloodworms/ small cricket/ occassional moth and other insects which flew into my house. But one thing is for sure- you need a tall tank (min 2&amp;quot :Wink:  for them to show off.

Hope you'll join in the fun of Altum keeping. So far, no one in Singapore has succeeded in breeding them, you might be the first to do so.

----------


## Simon

urban, I wouldnt to sure that one (Gan/heinsberg) have a better species,
its really up to the keeper, frankly, I have both before.. and so far,
those from heinsberg are my fav., they r not really what u call 'round'
shaped... but i do like their proportional body... I have a few which is
towering at ard 15inches... but thats my preference, I now have 5 from
Gan..

this altums are from heinsberg



will take some pic of Gan's

----------


## Gary

Hi!urban,thanks for the information.

----------


## timebomb

The beauty of the Altum lies in its finnage. Those at Gan's are much more beautiful as their dorsal/anal fins are much longer.

I have reasons to believe the Altums sold at the Haizenberg shop at Serangoon North are fish bred in captivity. Their bodies carry the signs of being force-fed. If you force-feed an Angel, the body grows too fast and the fins can't catch up. The Taiwanese, in recent years, have been experts in breeding all kinds of fishes. So it shouldn't be a surprise if the Altums are bred there commercially.

Having said that, however, I think you would have a better chance of breeding the Altum if you buy those from Haizenberg. Fish bred in captivity are more likely to breed in our tanks.

Loh K L

----------


## Simon

KL, its true that heinsberg's altums are bred in taiwan

----------


## timebomb

KL, its true that heinsberg's altums are bred in taiwan
----------------
Do you know that for a fact, Simon?

I never asked the shop owner before. What I said earlier was based on pure observation and nothing more.

Loh K L

----------


## Sky Devil

The lady boss seems to be a taiwanese. Did you see their books for sale? Almost all chinese

----------


## Simon

yup, from the owner.. not the lady but from the husband

----------


## timebomb

yup, from the owner.. not the lady but from the husband
----------------
Oh, I see. Thanks. 

By the way, about your Altums, they sometimes exhibit strange patterns of behaviour. They are predators, I'm sure you know about that. But do you know that Altums sometimes hunt in packs? In other words, they sometimes co-operate with each other to hunt smaller fish. I have seen such behaviour with my own eyes and can vouch for it.

If you want to see them hunt in packs, put a school of small but fast-swimming fish into your tanks and watch closely just before lights go off.

Loh K L

----------


## urbanjungleman

Simon, the pix you posted looks good for a Taiwanese altum. Have they been with your planted tank for 3 yrs? They look better than what Hesinberg is offering at their place. 
Gary, THIS is what I was trying to tell you- about the finnage/ body colour/ kiao kiao mouth. What is missing is the antennae which can be found on Gan's stock.

----------


## Simon

KL: yup, very interesting behaviour to observe, they usually hunt at nite and those in particular they love to hunt are the cardinal tetra since they are easier to target... the attack stance is diagonal 45 degree and spring forward biting the victim into half.. I can say they really hunt like a pack of wolves

urban, yup.. but they went to altum haven awhile ago...

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Saw 5 pcs of Panaque Suttoni (the dream Pleco) in a USA public aquarium, came back and told Allen. I think he will go there with a hammer to shatter the glass.
> ----------------


Max. I'm drooling  :Razz:  all over man ! [ :Grin: ]. I'm on the next plane to US [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## urbanjungleman

Alen, how're you? I sponsor the hammer, just bring back the orange/ black spotted Harlequinn Frogs at the entrance for me. It's Ramadan again, how time flies....sigh.. Hows Ong?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 11/8/2002 11:04:19 AM 
> 
> Allen, how're you? I sponsor the hammer, just bring back the orange/ black spotted Harlequinn Frogs at the entrance for me. It's Ramadan again, how time flies....sigh.. Hows Ong?
> ----------------


Max, I'm ok ! Xie Xie !. 
Lets go do the &amp;quot;job&amp;quot; together ! what say U [ :Grin: ] U go for the frogs I go for the Plecos [ :Grin: ] .
Yeap ! times really flies ! fasting month again !.
Ong the Hitman ! is in Big Time now ! 1st - Planted tank, 2nd - Plecos and cories, 3rd - four legged creatures, now - he's into LH ! yes ! LH ! and he got 15 pcs !. I called him last weekend and he was shopping for LH ! man ![ :Grin: ]
BTW did u check out Gan's latest shipment of Sting Rays ?
Quite chio !. Cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## ccs

Gan's altum

----------


## urbanjungleman

Alen, sorry for the late reply. Went for reservist last week.
Did you join Ong for the LH? I talked to him and he had a very good reason for keeping LH- that they will NOT die! Seemingly true, and quite an appealing trait indeed...
Apparently, the last batch of StingRays you saw were all sold out during Deepavali period, I was too late due to in camp commitment. 

Gan indicated that their new shipment are coming tomorrow, I will go check this weekend. Seems like there will be few &amp;quot;present surprises&amp;quot; installed for aquaqotieners (esp those pleco fans- L65 is coming!? and new species of StingRay)

Do you have any update from Qian Hu? I met a freind in reservist and he claimed to get stingrays and arrowana at a discount from one worker. Any lobang?

----------


## akoh

Max, I was at QH yesterday, saw quite a nos. of plecos and various species of rays ( drooling oreli rite !  :Razz:  ). I may be able to get some discount from Andy or Ray , let me know ! Cheers ! 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## kunner

I was at Gan place during lunch time [ :Grin: ] . Saw the new shippment very impressive.... More heckel discus, more tefe green and..... Alencer!!!! Only left 6 pc. Very red and round body so do the price. [ :Knockout: ] Also see some gold ram (not blue). Look like it gona be a very long Nov for me..........[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## kunner

ooops double post sorry

----------


## cyberjoe

Hey can give the complete ad for this shop  :Smile:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Hey can give the complete ad for this shop  
> ----------------


GAN AQUARIUM FISH FARM
LCK 180, Neo Tiew Lane 2 
Singapore 719012
Tel: 68612997

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

Not forgetting Plecos too ! L047, L018, L048, LDA033, L133, L172b etc, check it out ! Cheers !

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## lighter

Whats the diff bet LDA33 and L133?? They look both the same to me![:0]

----------


## akoh

LDA033 belongs to the Baryancistrus species and L133 is Ancistrus species( those with bristles on its head ) cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

But Allen, u need to catch the fellow up then can id??? I thought LDA033 has bigger spot compare to L133???

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 11/21/2002 1:03:42 PM 
> 
> LDA033 belongs to the Baryancistrus species and L133 is Ancistrus species( those with bristles on its head ) cheers ! 
> 
> Safe Diving ! 
> akoh 
> ----------------


did i hear the word bristles.. cheong har!!![ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

yeah, spotted bristlenose must cheong, cos it's more common to see plain/dull ones! [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> But Allen, u need to catch the fellow up then can id??? I thought LDA033 has bigger spot compare to L133???
> ----------------


Kun, the difference is very distinct - &amp;quot; the bristle lah &amp;quot;, Yes ! LDA033 has big spots &amp;amp; L133 has very fine white spots, apart from that L133 is somehow &amp;quot; flat &amp;quot;. Beli nice and hardy pleco !, used to have 2 pcs until the recent disaster ! all wipe out !  :Sad: . I oso must cheong ahhhhhhh! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

hehehe... year end coming and mean bonus also coming liao. Everyone sound like going to &amp;quot;show hand&amp;quot; liao...... U guys cheong ahead 1st, my bonus should in by Dec and then cheong ah...... :Evil:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

wat bonus? I havent had my bonus for the last 4 years and not to say anything abt increment as well

----------


## Vican

How big does L133 grows up to?

What are the plecos that are &amp;lt;6' when full grown?

----------


## coryfav

vican, L133 max 6&amp;quot;, so you can also cheong with the rest! [ :Grin: ] 

go for 'ancistrus' and 'peckoltia', they're all max 6&amp;quot;. price-wise, so far i've seen are between $40 to $50. oh, and don't forget the L046, zebra pleco, though no more stock now.

good places to get? in my case, i like gan's, C328 and JE217A. Gan &amp;amp; JE have a copy of the aqualog which you can refer.  :Wink:  

hope this helps. for more info, do a 'search' on plecos and see what our very own pleco-king akoh/allen advised before. i asked him the same question when i first started! [ :Grin: ] 

good luck!

----------


## GAN AQUARIUM FISH FARM

Alanxer - sold out.

Altum - Going Fast!

Chew Chew 133 - going FASTER!

Check out our new &amp;quot;unknown tetra&amp;quot;- all 5 tanks full of them! Few pieces in the main planted tank, superb colouration but just couldn't find its ID on Axelrod's Atlas.

----------

